# Free Music in exchange for performances



## arosciszewski (Jan 27, 2012)

I am a composer looking to extend the audience for my music. I am interested in giving scores/parts to interested performers in exchange for having my music performed on concerts/recitals.

At this point I think it is more important for the music to be heard (and played) then it is to try and make 5 bucks on a piece once a year. 

Please stop by my website, I have some examples on my works/samples page. Some pieces have recordings done in various places over the years and there are also score excerpts. Not all of my pieces are listed so if there is something you don't see please feel free to email me and ask if I have something for a specific instrumentation.

Thanks!
Andrew

www.AndrewRosciszewski.com
www.indiegogo.com/I-Wanna-Make-a-CD


----------

